# 7800 pulley compatibility?



## KobaltBlau (Sep 26, 2004)

7800 RD pulleys seem exceptionally expensive at this point, but shimano docs do not show interchangeability with 6600, 6700, or 7900 as far as I can tell. Does anyone know if any of these work or if there is a good alternative? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

KobaltBlau said:


> 7800 RD pulleys seem exceptionally expensive at this point, but shimano docs do not show interchangeability with 6600, 6700, or 7900 as far as I can tell. Does anyone know if any of these work or if there is a good alternative? Thanks in advance!


Most Shimano pulleys are interchangeable as far as fit goes, just make sure that you get 11T pulleys and that you buy a top and bottom pulley. The Shimano 7800 pulleys have ceramic bushings, hence much more expensive. Use the 6600 pulleys instead.


----------



## KobaltBlau (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks, Dave. I just don't want to sacrifice the great shifting of my 7800. I was surprised to see also that 7900 pulleys could be had much cheaper, but it sounds like 6600 is the safe bet since I'm not too worried about ceramic bushings.

by the way, where are you in Washington? I live in Beacon Hill in Seattle.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

KobaltBlau said:


> Thanks, Dave. I just don't want to sacrifice the great shifting of my 7800. I was surprised to see also that 7900 pulleys could be had much cheaper, but it sounds like 6600 is the safe bet since I'm not too worried about ceramic bushings.
> 
> by the way, where are you in Washington? I live in Beacon Hill in Seattle.


I live just north of Spokane. Some truly great riding country around here. I used to live across the lake from you in Redmond and I don't miss the traffic at all!


----------

